# encendido y apagado de una luz a control remoto



## sebruco (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey! hola a todos, actualmente estoy cursando la materia de Electronica I y nos encargaron de proyecto final un encendido y apagado de una luz a contol remoto, se que hay muchos en internet, pero la dificultad de este en particular es que debe ser constuido enteramente con circuitos analogicos...

Espero me puedan ayudar y a su ves sea d ayuda a quien quiera instalarlo en su casa por mera dicersion..

Saludos!


----------



## chicopercebes (Jul 12, 2007)

Hola yo tambien estoy interesado en realizar algo parecido, para una feria cientifica.

Tengo que encender un diodo led, a una distacia a mas de 30 cm a lo mas que se pueda.

Que tipo de circuito electronico necesito? saludos


----------



## VichoT (Jul 12, 2007)

Holas. podrias usar un sistema como la antigua transmision del morse
Un transmisor sencillo fijado auna frecuencia cualkiera sin tener modulacion. simpelmente con el pulsador enciendes el transmisor....y en el receptor un receptor valga la redundancia sintonizado a la frec del transmisor asi cuando exista trasmisiones en su receptor tendran una señal ke podras usar pra activar otro cto ke maneje la lampara

BYE!


----------

